# Cedeezer build (cedar clad keezer)



## The hop cartel (8/9/17)




----------



## The hop cartel (8/9/17)

Freakin sideways piccies[emoji34]


----------



## pcqypcqy (8/9/17)

That's a nice looking finish. But does this model freezer have a radiator on the back? 

If not, they rely on the side walls as the radiator, which is why coffin keezers often include a gap here and have a fan to blow this hot air away. 

If you've attached straight onto the walls then you might have issues.


----------



## The hop cartel (8/9/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> That's a nice looking finish. But does this model freezer have a radiator on the back?
> 
> If not, they rely on the side walls as the radiator, which is why coffin keezers often include a gap here and have a fan to blow this hot air away.
> 
> If you've attached straight onto the walls then you might have issues.


Should'nt be an issue...those are blind slats and are not very thick


----------



## pcqypcqy (8/9/17)

You might find the compressor has to work a lot harder and longer to maintain temps. Even a thin bit of slat will hold a fair bit of heat in.


----------



## akx (8/9/17)

Looks awesome! Let us know how it works


----------



## The hop cartel (8/9/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> You might find the compressor has to work a lot harder and longer to maintain temps. Even a thin bit of slat will hold a fair bit of heat in.


Cheers for the heads up. I've been running it for fermentation/CC for weeks on end after cladding and no issues of heat around sides[emoji6]


----------

